# Lange Tights mit gutem Polster



## LaCarolina (9. September 2010)

Hi,

obwohl es draussen bei uns noch über 30 Grad hat, bin ich schon auf der Suche nach einer Winter-Radhose (Tights). 
Braucht kein Softshell oder regendicht zu sein, eine Thermotights tuts sicherlich. Viel Wert leg ich auf ein gutes Polster, aber hier bin ich echt überfordert, die Unterschiede zu erkennen.
Die einzige die ich hier im Geschäft gesehen habe, ist eine Gore Sportive mit Advance-Polster. Ist die was, oder könnt Ihr mir was anderes empfehlen??

Veilen Dank


----------



## scylla (9. September 2010)

Die Polster von langen Radhosen mögen zwar gut sein, aber sie sitzen leider lange nicht so gut wie bei kurzen Hosen. Deswegen trage ich auch im Winter am liebsten meine kurzen Polsterhosen. Drüber kommt dann je nach Temperatur eine einfache, polsterlose Thermohose oder eine Windstopperhose, am besten mit Trägern damit nichts rutscht und vor allem die Nierengegend noch zusätzlich schön warm bleibt. 
Das Ganze hat zusätzlich den Vorteil, dass man die lange Hose nicht zwangsweise jeden Tag waschen muss, ohne dass es unhygienisch wird, und außerdem spart es auch noch ordentlich Geld, weil Polsterhosen eben doch teurer sind.
Ich mag sehr gerne die Gore Sachen, obwohl die meistens nicht unbedingt ein Schnäppchen sind. Die fühlen sich wenigstens gut an und halten ein paar Jährchen. Zur Not tut's zum Drüberziehen aber auch eine einfache Laufhose.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (9. September 2010)

Hallo LaCarolina

da ich gern im Winter fahre trage ich den ganzen Winter über Thermo-Tights von Specialized. Ich merke die Polster gar nicht (das höchste Kompliment) und hab null Probleme mit längere Ausfahrten. Die sind warm und der Preisleistungsverhältnis finde ich auch sehr angemessen.


----------



## Pummelfee (9. September 2010)

Ich habe eine Winterhose von Löffler. Die ist klasse  Sitzt gut, ist warm und das Polster hat sich bei langen Winterausfahrten absolut bewährt


----------



## LaCarolina (9. September 2010)

Danke für Eure Antworten.

@ Skylla, das wäre mir schon zuviel des guten und zu warm

@ HiFi XS, die Specialized Sachen sind hier leider sehr schwer zu bekommen, mein Händler hat fast nur Männerhosen. Auch im Netz find ich nicht wirklich was.

@ Pummelfee, die schau ich mir an, Löffler kann ich bestellen.

Wie sind denn die Pearl Izumis und die Sugois?


----------



## cmg20 (10. September 2010)

Also ich hab die Gore Windstopper Sportive mit Polster und kann sie nur empfehlen... das Polster merk ich auch absolut nicht und kann damit stundenlang im Sattel sitzen. Außerdem kanns noch so kalt sein: mir ist weder zu kalt noch zu warm, sondern immer genau richtig angenehm warm... und Wind kommt sowieso Windstopper-typisch absolut null durch.

Also ich kann sie nur empfehlen.

LG


----------



## LaCarolina (14. September 2010)

Die Gore Sportiv ohne Windstopper ist es letztendlich geworden. Das Polster macht einen guten Eindruck und sitzen tut sie top, nicht zu lang und ohne Faltenbildung. Jetzt muss es nur noch kalt werden.

Vielen Dank an Euch!


----------



## dubbel (14. September 2010)

Winterhose - Empfehlungen?


----------



## missmarple (14. September 2010)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> Wie sind denn die Pearl Izumis und die Sugois?



Ich habe von Pearl die "AMFib" und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Die ist allerdings ohne Polster, was ich persönlich lieber mag, da ich so meine "Ganzjahreslieblingshose" auch im Winter tragen kann und einfach bei Bedarf die Pearl drüberziehe. 

Auch ganz gut sind die Modelle von Gore mit Windstopper-Membran. Allerdings sind viele (oder alle?) Modelle mit Trägern und das mag ich für längere Touren nicht ganz so gerne. Die sitzen zwar sehr gut und wärmen auch schön an den Nieren, aber wenn man unterwegs mal aus der Hose raus muss......


----------



## rissect (16. September 2010)

Ich habe seit dem letzten Jahr diese Hose und bin total begeistert:

http://www.bobshop.de/Frauen/Bodies...nger-Frauen-Body-AmFib-Drop-Tail-schwarz.html

sie vereint alle Vorzüge:

- perfekter Sitz
- sehr warm am ganzen Körper
- hält die Nieren schön war

und das beste:

- Toilettengang ohne ausziehen von Trikot und Jacke möglich!!


----------



## Fup (24. September 2010)

Hallo,

nachdem ich mit meiner Gore-Winterhose nicht so gut zurecht gekommen bin, habe ich mal in die Assos-Winterhose (http://www.assosnucleo.de/de/19/singleProduct.aspx?cat=7,19,24&prod=168) investiert und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Mein Popo ist einfach für Gore nicht gemacht. Außerdem gefällt mir der Bund nicht so gut: zu niedrig.

Allerdings ist die Assos-Hose einfach sauteuer und deshalb habe ich mir jetzt noch eine vaude-Überhose (http://www.vaude.com/epages/Vaude-d...Vaude/Products/03107/SubProducts/031070100440) besorgt, die ich über meine kurzen Assos-Hosen drüberziehen kann. Die Assos-Hose nehme ich für die ganz langen Ausfahrten her. Die Überhose kommt bei den kürzeren Trainingseinheiten zum Einsatz. Mein Eindruck ist, dass aufgrund der Überhose das Polster nicht ganz ideal sitzt, aber das ist wahrscheinlich persönliche "Popo-Empfindlichkeit" .

Viele Grüße und frohes Winter-Training,

Fup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

